# infected hock ....someone help VET WANTS TO PTS



## morgan48 (4 November 2011)

my daughter in laws horse has a cut on his hock ,after 4 differant kinds of anti biotics nothing has improved .he is on very strong painkillers and is very lame basiclly she was told today that he might have to be pts  as you can imagine she is besides herself .... she has asked for a scan to be done and x rays or a blood test or just something to identify wat the problem is ... but the vet refused and said if it was human they woiuld amputate his leg surely this cant be the end for this horse hes only 6 .. she asked for a referal to leahurst hospital but didnt get her any were can anyone help surely there must be more investigating that could be done . she isnt bothered about the cost or if he cant be ridden again as long as he is comfortable and not in pain ... any sugestions ???


----------



## skint1 (4 November 2011)

I can imagine she's in shock hearing such bad news from the vet, I don't know what to advise, if cost is no object they may be giving your daughter-in-law what they feel is the best option for this horse in this case sadly. Maybe a second opinion from a different practice?


----------



## spike123 (4 November 2011)

can you not get a different vets to come out for a second opinion and possible referral. Is there no way the joint can be flushed out?


----------



## cptrayes (4 November 2011)

Tell her to phone Leahurst direct. Derek Knottenbelt will speak to her. Her vet has no right to refuse a referral, that is completely unethical.

If the horse is lame due to a joint infection, it should have been flushed under  a general anaesthetic long before four antibiotics had been allowed to fail. She may even have a case to sue this vet for malpractice at this rate.

When my own horse was severely lame on a fetlock joint for only hours, he was already booked into Leahurst for later that day in case the first lot of antibiotics failed. If the joint was clearly implicated in your d-i-l's horse, then it looks like his treatment so far has been seriously deficient


----------



## L&M (4 November 2011)

My lad got a hock infection after the vet injected him with steroids for spavin. He ended up in hospital on a drip for 9 days but they did manage to get on top of it.

Needless to say I would never have a joint injected again and said horse has remained sound since without need for injections.

As others have said, I would get another vet to give a second opinion, but unfortunately joint infections can be fatal - my lad was very lucky.

Good luck and have every sympathy for you.


----------



## sunshine2020 (4 November 2011)

Hi, i'm just new here. But where I live where over run with horses and because there bought so cheap there value is low.  This means that no one puts any value on the horse. That includes the vet. Please dont pts without a secound opinion.


----------



## rockysmum (4 November 2011)

I would try and ring Leahurst direct.  If they wont take him get straight onto one of the specialist horse practices with operating theatres etc on site, you can ask for a second opinion yourself if your vet wont refer.  I'm sure you have such practices near you, if not there is one at Halifax which isn't a million miles from you.  Not sure what its called but they offered a second opinion on one of mine.  If not Aireworth at Keighley have the facilities and again not so far away.  As I said I would hit the phone as soon as the vets arrive in the morning.

Does she have transport, if so I taking the horse straight in.


----------



## morgan48 (4 November 2011)

thankyou all 4 your replys ringing leahurst sounds promising we didnt think you could do that so thankyou for your valuable information.. no one has even suggested flushing the wound out... just cleaning it and antibiotics ... she requested a scan machine this morning to see if there was any other damage , poor girl waited all day to be told at tea time that it wasnt practical to do this at this time of day , waiting all weekend till monday isnt an option the poor girl is in a right state with worry .. i wish that some vets would realise that our horses are so precious to us.... and perhaps be a bit more sympathetic .... SOME VETS NOT ALL


----------



## morgan48 (4 November 2011)

thankyou so much ...


----------



## smiffyimp (4 November 2011)

demand a referral, they cant refuse you. I had this when my dog got meningitis a second opinion and quick work work saved her life.


----------



## A Beary Merry Christmas (4 November 2011)

cptrayes said:



			Tell her to phone Leahurst direct. Derek Knottenbelt will speak to her. Her vet has no right to refuse a referral, that is completely unethical.

If the horse is lame due to a joint infection, it should have been flushed under  a general anaesthetic long before four antibiotics had been allowed to fail. She may even have a case to sue this vet for malpractice at this rate.

When my own horse was severely lame on a fetlock joint for only hours, he was already booked into Leahurst for later that day in case the first lot of antibiotics failed. If the joint was clearly implicated in your d-i-l's horse, then it looks like his treatment so far has been seriously deficient 

Click to expand...

^^THIS ^^ The Incompetent Cow! If you can't get him, get the yellow pages and get another EQUINE Vet, is she a small animal vet?  One of them nearly killed my mare, the horse guy was on holiday and left this nincompoop in charge, he tubed her for choke and filled her lungs with dirty water.  Get someone competent and don't wait.  I'd be worried about Sceptacemia. God I'd use maggots before I'd put a six y/o down for infection. unless in blood or bone.  Good luck, and sue her.


----------



## Lgd (4 November 2011)

Ring Leahurst first thing in the morning and get the horse there ASAP. Time is of the essence with these things and her vet is just fannying about.

ETA my mares half brother had infected hock and bone chips as a 6yo - he is still going strong aged 19yo


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (5 November 2011)

OP, I'd make absolutely certain of all the facts first. An injury to any joint is very serious if the joint is penetrated. A definitive guide to a penetrating injury is that the wound leaks pale, straw coloured liquid. This is synovial (joint) fluid and if you dip your finger in it and rub it between your fingertips, you would feel at once that it was greasy and slippery. The joint itself has no blood supply so infections take hold very fast and are incredibly difficult to resolve. There's a "window" of no more than a few hours in which to get a horse with a joint (or tendon sheath) injury to hospital for a GA to flush the wound. Even if the horse is operated on within this window, it may need a second or even third operation if the first is unsuccessful. With every subsequent flush, the likelihood of a successful outcome diminishes. Now it may be that your dil's horse was uninsured or that the window of opportunity had passed or some other reason. Once the situation has reached the point where the infection has spread to the bone then the prognosis is very very poor and you have to bear in mind that other issues can then intrude to muddy the waters. Firstly is the cost - even if insured, your insurers may not cover endless repeat flushings nor the monumental cost in both time and money that trying to heal this injury would bring. If uninsured, every GA is likely to cost at least £750 and herioc surgeries beyond that are likely to be even more expensive for an even more guarded outcome. Then there's the issue of the horse's quality of life if the pain can't be controlled and if the prognosis is so very poor. Then stir in the possiblilty of the horse being cross tied for months, laminitis possibly developing in the other foot, colics and god knows what else due to pain, depression, lack of movement. I'm so sorry to say but if your vets are recommending pts then I think you should listen, discuss alternatives and make the tough decision based on THE HORSE, not yourself. You may find yourselves with a bill running to £10,000 and STILL the pts option having to be used. Please, take great care.


----------



## Circe (5 November 2011)

I'd ask for or ring up and get a second opinion from a different vet, but also be aware that if the first vet has talked about pts, then the second may well say the same.
I tend to agree with Box_of_frogs, it does sound like the infection may be too advanced. 
(do horses get gangrene??? )
If nothing else, the second opinion might help to clarify things, and help you to be sure you've done all you can.
Good luck
Kx


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 November 2011)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			There's a "window" of no more than a few hours in which to get a horse with a joint (or tendon sheath) injury to hospital for a GA to flush the wound.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would you need a GA to flush a hock??  We had a foal here who needed his hock flushed 5 times in a week (mare gave him an almighty kick which resulted in necrosis/infection).  We just sedated him and then I pulled him down on my lap and held him (obviously sitting a full grown horse on your lap isn't practical - but an adult horse can be sedated much more heavily than is wise with a young foal!)

Certainly sounds like the vet has cocked up big-time - and obviously doesn't want horse to go for a 2nd opinion as her incompetence would be revealed!  

Get horse to Leahurst now - tell them vet is recommending PTS and has refused a referral!


----------



## millimoo (5 November 2011)

Regards the vet referrals .... We use Aireworth for all general stuff (they are very good).
However the practice mentioned at Halifax is Hird & Partners... We use them directly for any lameness issues (Aireworth also refer to them)
Peter Schofield at Hird and Partners is their lameness specialist. They have all the latest facilities and equipment, and will have everything Leahurst can do, and if you're in the area (I can't tell on my iPhone) ring them today as an emergency.
Were in Ilkley and can get there within an hour on the lorry.


----------



## millimoo (5 November 2011)

Web address of Hird and Partners http://www.hirdandpartners.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=77&Itemid=154


----------



## quirky (5 November 2011)

May Bear said:



			^^THIS ^^ The Incompetent Cow! If you can't get him, get the yellow pages and get another EQUINE Vet, is she a small animal vet?  One of them nearly killed my mare, the horse guy was on holiday and left this nincompoop in charge, he tubed her for choke and filled her lungs with dirty water.  Get someone competent and don't wait.  I'd be worried about Sceptacemia. God I'd use maggots before I'd put a six y/o down for infection. unless in blood or bone.  Good luck, and sue her.
		
Click to expand...

This must rank as one of the worst posts I have seen on HHO 

I would concentrate on getting your horse referred before I considered suing the vet.

Good luck with getting the infection shifted.


----------



## racebuddy (5 November 2011)

omg how sad i would def get another vet involved asap, a vet should never refuse i know as i had the same problem with my beloved sj i was told he would never jump again as had problem with back, he would be lucky to ridden again, he is now 10 and absoultley fine ridden sj, eventing just has regular phsio to keep him supple, fingers crossed for your mare, keep us updated.xx


----------



## millimoo (5 November 2011)

Sorry, just seen you previous posts. Looks like Leahurst will be nearer to you than Hird and Partners.


----------



## foxy1 (5 November 2011)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			OP, I'd make absolutely certain of all the facts first. An injury to any joint is very serious if the joint is penetrated. A definitive guide to a penetrating injury is that the wound leaks pale, straw coloured liquid. This is synovial (joint) fluid and if you dip your finger in it and rub it between your fingertips, you would feel at once that it was greasy and slippery. The joint itself has no blood supply so infections take hold very fast and are incredibly difficult to resolve. There's a "window" of no more than a few hours in which to get a horse with a joint (or tendon sheath) injury to hospital for a GA to flush the wound. Even if the horse is operated on within this window, it may need a second or even third operation if the first is unsuccessful. With every subsequent flush, the likelihood of a successful outcome diminishes. Now it may be that your dil's horse was uninsured or that the window of opportunity had passed or some other reason. Once the situation has reached the point where the infection has spread to the bone then the prognosis is very very poor and you have to bear in mind that other issues can then intrude to muddy the waters. Firstly is the cost - even if insured, your insurers may not cover endless repeat flushings nor the monumental cost in both time and money that trying to heal this injury would bring. If uninsured, every GA is likely to cost at least £750 and herioc surgeries beyond that are likely to be even more expensive for an even more guarded outcome. Then there's the issue of the horse's quality of life if the pain can't be controlled and if the prognosis is so very poor. Then stir in the possiblilty of the horse being cross tied for months, laminitis possibly developing in the other foot, colics and god knows what else due to pain, depression, lack of movement. I'm so sorry to say but if your vets are recommending pts then I think you should listen, discuss alternatives and make the tough decision based on THE HORSE, not yourself. You may find yourselves with a bill running to £10,000 and STILL the pts option having to be used. Please, take great care.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree. You are entitled to a second opinion but things may have gone too far already. Sometimes the hardest, bravest and kindest thing is to let them go.


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 November 2011)

Please please please get a 2nd opinion. 5 years ago to the day literally I found my horse in the field on 3 legs with her o/h hock the size of a football. Had to take the trailer down the field to get her up to the yard and it took the vet to sedate her and 5 of us to get her in the trailer as totally non bearing, she actually prefered to fall over. Vet told me to expect te worse as expected a smashed up hock. Got her to the vets (luckily a fully equipped hospital) and on xraying there wasn't a single injury. Due to this she was put n a stable over the weekend and carefully monitored. She got worse on the Sunday and it turns out she had blood poisoning due to a foreign body so her hock was flushed out on the Monday morning first thing. She made immediate progress and was allowed home a week later. We had a little wobble a couple of weeks later so rushed her back in but found nothing and totally fine later on that day. The only sign of the op now is that her hock is ever so slightly larger but if you didn't know you wouldn't notice. We never found an entry wound or what caused the infection but she's been 100% fine since. Its your horse, you pay the bills so start kicking up a fuss. Good luck and keep us posted !


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 November 2011)

I think you have had a lot of good advice here, I have a lot of concerns, and as always my main concern is for the horse, if it is in a bad way and nothing can be done then it should probably be put down.
A young person who owns her own horse has little experience of "things that can't be fixed" so you should be careful of raising false hopes and "blaming" someone else , in this case, the vet.
You are the responsible adult, so really the well-being of the horse is pretty much your responsibility,  you both  need to have a consultation with the vet, there may be a senior partner who can sit in with you all.
In the meantime get the horse to a referral hospital, preferably via your current vet practice, please try to avoid words like malpractice!
In my more recent experience vets often do not suggest the PTS option early enough, but I am NOT suggesting he is right, I have no knowledge of your horse and all that has gone before or its future, but if it is in pain then something has to be done, and you have to accept the PTS is one option on the agenda. There is no use prolonging things if the outcome is going to be the same. I hope this does not come across as savage or heartless, but animals have no concept of the future in the way we humans do, and we are responsible for their every happiness, and in some cases, their sadness.


----------



## millimoo (5 November 2011)

Spot in MrsD123


----------



## Maesfen (5 November 2011)

Have to agree with Mrs D123 and Box of Frogs completely.  Act today, don't wait for Monday.


----------



## foxy1 (5 November 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			I think you have had a lot of good advice here, I have a lot of concerns, and as always my main concern is for the horse, if it is in a bad way and nothing can be done then it should probably be put down.
A young person who owns her own horse has little experience of "things that can't be fixed" so you should be careful of raising false hopes and "blaming" someone else , in this case, the vet.
You are the responsible adult, so really the well-being of the horse is pretty much your responsibility,  you both  need to have a consultation with the vet, there may be a senior partner who can sit in with you all.
In the meantime get the horse to a referral hospital, preferably via your current vet practice, please try to avoid words like malpractice!
In my more recent experience vets often do not suggest the PTS option early enough, but I am NOT suggesting he is right, I have no knowledge of your horse and all that has gone before or its future, but if it is in pain then something has to be done, and you have to accept the PTS is one option on the agenda. There is no use prolonging things if the outcome is going to be the same. I hope this does not come across as savage or heartless, but animals have no concept of the future in the way we humans do, and we are responsible for their every happiness, and in some cases, their sadness.
		
Click to expand...

This is excellent advice, thoughtful post.


----------



## SusieT (5 November 2011)

Several points:
!) To properly flush a joint, you normally do it under GA to enable you to look around the joint and remove any other damage and really properly flush it. 
2)The horse may be past saving, if it has had 4 lots of antibiotics that joint is going to be very damaged with all the infection. If he is very lame on painkillers he may not be fit to travel which may be why they are refusing referral. Why was he not referred eariler? Xrays and scans and blood tests are not going to be useful really.
HOWEVER if you are willing to spend thousands/are insured and want to give the horse a chance, you need to call your vet or another vet out, get them to medicate the horse sufficiently with painkillers so that he is fit to travel and get him referred to leahurst NOW. The longer you wait the more his prognosis decreased.They may well when you get there advise PTS but at least you will have tried.


----------



## Maesfen (5 November 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Certainly sounds like the vet has cocked up big-time - and obviously doesn't want horse to go for a 2nd opinion as her incompetence would be revealed!  

Get horse to Leahurst now - tell them vet is recommending PTS and has refused a referral!
		
Click to expand...

Have just spoken to my vet who happens to work at Leahurst and he says you do have to be referred to Leahurst so can't just take him but no vet should refuse to refer if the owner wishes it.  If your vet refuses then get a second opinion straight away and tell them right away you want a referral because your own vet is refusing.

Of course, TBF, this vet might have it spot on and is only trying to avoid you paying more than you need when the answer will be exactly as she's said - on the other hand, she could just be useless at her job and trying not to bring it to attention but she has no right to not refer you if that's what you wish.  Do remember though that it will cost a lot of money (not always a consideration for some but it is for most of us even with insurance) even to step foot through the Leahurst door but what price peace of mind to know you have the right answers, that's the thing to think about.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 November 2011)

morgan48 said:



			my daughter in laws horse has a cut on his hock ,after 4 differant kinds of anti biotics nothing has improved .he is on very strong painkillers and is very lame basiclly she was told today that he might have to be pts  as you can imagine she is besides herself .... she has asked for a scan to be done and x rays or a blood test or just something to identify wat the problem is ... but the vet refused and said if it was human they woiuld amputate his leg surely this cant be the end for this horse hes only 6 .. she asked for a referal to leahurst hospital but didnt get her any were can anyone help surely there must be more investigating that could be done . she isnt bothered about the cost or if he cant be ridden again as long as he is comfortable and not in pain ... any sugestions ???
		
Click to expand...

get 2nd opinion  vet cant refuse you   change your vet   .  Speek  to glasgow vets  they give animals a second chance when vets give up. \vets need to be realistic and truthful   to owners but still helpfull not refusing u point blank.   

 which area are u ??   give those vets meantioned above   ive seen and heard horses come back from the brink

 my friends horse got kicked on hock and was leaking joint fluid,, she made it, my mare also kicked on hock shatered splint bone  she made it.

My mare on laminitis 4 months now , my vets are simpathetic  encouraging and willing to fight for her.   I would certaily change vets if thats their attitude  no matter what outcome is they should explain why they dont rec  surgery not just say they wont do it.


----------



## monikirk (5 November 2011)

Oh dear I'm so sorry. Presently my horse is on his 6th course of AB's. He had a kick at the beginning of sept. He was scanned straight away and joint tapped at the surgery. Luckily joint is fine but has had recurrent infections. Joint scanned again to recheck for bone chip all clear. Just finished 10days of IM AB's and on another 10 days of a liquid AB which will finish on Monday. Will be checking temp x2 daily - vet again on Wed so hope he stays sound. Vet got second opinion from Rosdales at Newmarket who agree with treatment plan. Only prob is limited turnout which is not always as quiet as it should be. 
Do get second opinion there's some excellent advice on this thread.


----------



## SophieLouBee (5 November 2011)

Hmmmm. By all means get a second opinion, but listen to your vets, think about the horses welfare/wellbeing. Is he suffering? Will he continue to suffer? Will pursuing this further make him suffer even more? What is the end result going to be for him?

The girl may well be beside herself, but it's the horse that matters here.


Think seriously about it, a vet wouldn't suggest PTS without good reason.

My horse suffered liver disease, my first vet said prognosis was poor, and he would PTS (this vet is very very experienced), but the horse still had will and fight in his eyes and I had to try for him. We got a second opinion and a treatment plan that was working for us, but due to other medical complications, he couldn't carry on, and once I saw that in his eyes, I knew it was the right thing to do to PTS.

So, my first vet was right in the end, but the second opinion was the right thing to do for us, because I would have felt I had let him down if I hadn't tried. If there wasn't hope for him, I would have PTS there and then.


----------



## Happy Horse (6 November 2011)

How soon after the horse was injured was the vet able to see the cut? With joint infections speed is of the essence. If the vet saw a fresh cut then a joint tap would identify infection and the joint could have been flushed under GA to give the best chance of survival. With an old or grossly contaminated joint wound the prognosis is going to be guarded to poor at best. Even surgery on a wound like this would carry a very poor outlook.  Again I would insist on a referral but it sounds as if she is a long way down the line and sadly at this point if the joint is infected, I would be very hesitant to pursue costly and probably unsuccessful treatment.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 November 2011)

Here we go again  the PTS before we have had answers gurrus 


OP as mentioned  how old was the cut before treatment .

 With an attitude like your vet I would NOTR listen to them  them  obviously don't what to do what the client wants .


```
she has asked for a scan to be done and x rays or a blood test or just something to identify wat the problem is
```
 Is perfectly normal though my vets would have done that and told me they needed to do that. 

 Don't delay   ask another veterinary practice the longer you leave it the worst  the outcome.




  If  I had not got a second opinion   and listened to what the diagnostic  clinic     I would prob not be here.


 But i did get second opinion    and  the other hospital  found   WOMB CANCER.      And I am here to tell the tale.

 If your vet hasnt got your horses best interest you have to find someone who does.


I know  I would be saying bye bye to this vet 

 one of my liveries  had a vet   they said it isnt  navicular but we treat it as such,

 one year later £ 1 000 later   she moved here we said get 2nd opinion.  she did and my vet said all that medication has done nothing for him  the xray and scan showed  his hood was  stuffed.   So he was PTS to end his pain.

 Her original vet didnt want to  do any checks.


  Please do get a referral for your ponies best chance

  if you tell us what area of the country you are  I am sure some members would give you their vets names


----------



## quirky (6 November 2011)

OP hasn't come back to update.

I don't think we have the full/correct story here. It all seems a bit of a second hand tale to me.

If it is the vet I think it is, she is extremely competent, very thorough and not one to recommend pts at the drop of a hat.

It pains me to see the vet being run down because she really doesn't deserve it (if it is who I think it is of course).


----------



## henryhorn (6 November 2011)

I am so sorry but sometimes there really is no option.
I suspect what has happened is the infection is eating away the bone by now, hence the vet's advice.
We have lost two home breds to infection, one a four year old mare who had just done her first competition. She got an infection we think from fording the local river after a hack and having a tiny cut on her leg. We later realised there is a sewage plant just 30 yards upstream. We had a-b, the jopint operated on twice at a cost of £6400 (no, we weren't insured) more antibiotics and it appeared to be working. Then the severe lameness you describe appeared and the vet warned us no hope. 
The other was a foal who started with an infection aged a few weeks' old in his fetlock. Despite all the a-b we could get into him he suffered a relapse. When he died we did a pm in the field and to my horror it had tracked into his shoulder which was a complete mass of pea green pus. The noise we heard for the first time that day was his bones scraping together where the infection had eaten into them when he moved .  Imagine the agony, it haunts me to this day.
Sometimes they just can't save a horse and we owe it to them not to suffer. 
 You can insist on a referral to Leahurst and I would have expected that to have happened, or scans at least to see the extent of the damage. It may be however even on finadyne he would be in agony to travel. 
Go and see him youself, if he is unable to bear weight on the leg it's likely he either has a break (which should have been X Rayed) or an infection so severe the vet can't fix it. 
Or ask for a second opinion.


----------



## Louby (6 November 2011)

Id be ringing another vets for a 2nd opinion.  At least then you hopefully know if what the 1st vet is saying is right or be getting the treatment the horse needs.  
When my horse got kicked his radius was fractured.  It was dark but my vet found a wound that I hadnt seen.  My worry was the fracture, his worry was the wound.  My horse was put in a splint and referred to Leahurst straight away.  Vet was worried the would could have infected the carpal sheath and that it may need flushing.  He said the infection was more of a risk than the fracture at this stage.  Luckily my horse didnt have an infection and came home 2 weeks later.  Severe lameness can be infection or a break.  Time unfortunately is important so it may be that the infection is too far gone now and sadly PTS may be the only option.  

I do know of a horse misdiagnosed after he stood on a nail but a 2nd opinion a week later had him sent straight to Leahurst and the infection was cleared and he made a full recovery.

Sounds like this vet isnt prepared to do anymore, your DIL really needs to get someone else out.

I hope everything works out for her.


----------



## henryhorn (6 November 2011)

Morgan, I can highly recommend the vet I used to use who are at Clitheroe, she is called Anne Blackburn, they aren't that far away from you for a second opinion.


----------



## racebuddy (7 November 2011)

any update yet !!!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2011)

Strange usually vets can't wait get stuck in flushing out etc, however if it's a joint infection time will be running out for this horse let's hope OP is in the lorry with daughter in law on the way to vet.


----------



## jessie7 (7 November 2011)

Why is everyone so quick to 'knock' their vets???
I can't for a moment imagine even using a vet I wouldn't trust! If my vet told me to put my horse to sleep I would trust that he had exhausted every other option and it was in the horses best interest....
If they are suggesting PTS then the joint must have been penetrated. This (unless treated immediately) is pretty much game over. Joint fluid has to be 100% sterile. My youngster had a kick to his hock last summer. I thought it was a bad cut but called the vet anyway as was near the joint. Cheerily thought they would come and stitch it and give my horse a course of antibiotics, even asked them to rasp his teeth as they were coming out anyway. Never imagined it could have the prognosis it did. Vet thought the joint might have been penetrated and options were - £5k (minimum) opp or treat as well as possible and see how it goes and I would know by the next morning.
Unfortunately my horse wasn't insured and I was heartbroken. I had bred him and he had turned 4 and was going amazingly - however I didn't have £5k and even if I did I couldn't justify spending that amount of money on a horse that was unproven and may never be properly sound. Made a decision in the end to take him to the vet hospital where he was scanned and had a standing joint flush and his fate was in the lap of the Gods. Luckily his joint hadn't been penetrated and he recovered well. BUT if the outcome had been worse I would have trusted my vet implicitly - maybe that makes me foolish but surely you should have a vet you trust attending to your horse in the first place?


----------



## foxy1 (7 November 2011)

jessie7: Unfortunately vets are only human and it's not wise, in my experience, to blindly follow them


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2011)

I am with Foxy1 you can not unhesitatingly trust your vet you have to think for yourself someone once said to me if it fails your common sense test question it and I always do.
However I think this story may be a bit complicated , OP was very short on detail about the injury.


----------



## morgan48 (10 November 2011)

UPDATE.... good news at last second opinion from another vet .. horse was operated on this morning with sucess things are lkooking good the wound was flushed with saline. antibiotics were given aT THE CORRECT DOSE AS THE OTHER VET WASNT GIVING HIM ENOUGH OR ENOUGH PAINKILLERS HIS TENDON IS OK NOT ALL MUSHY AND OBLITERATED AS WE WAS TOLD . THERE IS STILL A SMALL AMOUNT OF INFECTION IN THE BURSAE AND HOPEFULLY THIS WILL CLEAR UP ,, X RAYS SHOWED NO BROKEN BONES . HORSE IS COMFORTABLE AND DOING WELL . HORSE IS WEIGHT BEARING THIS MORNING AND FINGERS CROSSED HES GONNA BE OK ... MUST HAVE BEEN ALL THE PRAYING WE HAVE DONE ... JUST GOES TO SHOW THOUGH TO ALWAYS GET A SECOND OPINION THIS POOR LAD WOULD HAVE BEEN DEAD  PTS IF WE HADNT DONE .. THANKYOU EVERYBODY ON HERE FOR YOUR ADVICE AND SUGGESTIONS IT WAS A GREAT HELP ... WILL UPDATE IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## be positive (10 November 2011)

Pleased to hear the progress report, it is so worrying when the professionals are not able to get it right, it does happen more often than you would think, some are able to say they do not know what to do and send for referral.
In this case it seems that they were not treating correctly, fortunately for the horse you have managed to get the treatment now, hopefully a full recovery soon.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (11 November 2011)

Thank goodness, praying for a full recovery x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 November 2011)

Gr8 news for you and yours and the pony.

 Goes to show you 2nd opinions are worth their weight in gold sometimes.
   If at all possible  I would try and consider  changing vets to this group then hopeful you would not have to go any similar problems again. 

  Vets can make mistakes  ( one of mine did a bit to much walking on the concrete and set my mare back in her lami )  

But mine are brilliant practice

 To much on here typing of the PTS gurus,   I see the majority on here said 2nd opinion is needed  and OP listened to us  end result pony is on the mend , the facts on here did in no way make me side with the worst option  when there is a glimmer of hope you need to grab it  .

 If the symptoms and injury was said to be worst  then yes one needs to consider  the pony wouldn't make it  but I am glad he is steadily improving . Healing vibes your way .

 My mare has had a long struggle with laminitis   we are in  recovery ( I hope )   been a battle I am doing my damnedest not to go through again  yes it cost money ££££   my mare is worth every penny and more  some do defy the odds. All you can do is do the best  to aid them in their hour of need


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 November 2011)

jessie7:




			I can't for a moment imagine even using a vet I wouldn't trust! If my vet told me to put my horse to sleep I would trust that he had exhausted every other option and it was in the horses best interest....
If they are suggesting PTS then the joint must have been penetrated. This (unless treated immediately) is pretty much game over. Joint fluid has to be 100% sterile.  but surely you should have a vet you trust attending to your horse in the first place?
		
Click to expand...


 Well I am glad in this instance her vet WAS WRONG  .

How you know you can trust the vet when you sign up  to be one of their clients huh???

 I could mention  3- 4 cases where the vet WAS WRONG   in their diagnoses and treatment  but that's another thread

 2nd opinions  can mean the difference between life and death for any animal or human. My first opinion said  i had nothing but pollops . Not good enough my GP sent me somewhere else  , 2nd opinion said I had cancer.  I thank god I went for a  2nd opinion.


----------



## rockysmum (11 November 2011)

Thats fantastic news, I had wondered how you got on.

Not asking you to name to first vet, but I do think we should name the good ones.  Would give others a head start if they are in the same situation


----------



## millimoo (11 November 2011)

Oh thank god... So glad you managed to get a 2nd opinion. Fingers crossed for a smooth and speedy recovery, and no further set backs - you've been through enough already!


----------



## monikirk (11 November 2011)

That's great news! Just brought my horse back from Rossdales at Newmarket. He has a few tiny particles causing his infection and a damaged tendon. All of which they are confident will come right with time.


----------



## morgan48 (11 November 2011)

Thanks everyone amber man is doing really well we don't know Wat we would have done without the fantastic vet who has literally saved his life .. Simon constable  is the vet and hope you all agree he has done a fantastic job and saved our big man .. .qhen the other one just have up on him


----------



## Tnavas (12 November 2011)

This happened to me when my 15month old filly was kicked inthe hock.

She developed an infection within the hock that had her moving around on three legs.

After several months of antibiotics she came right. A week after the antibiotics were stopped we were back to square one. A severely lame horse in pain.

The vet advised her to be PTS as the joint was infected and steadily deteriorating. He said that at any time she may just turn around on the hind leg and the joint would shatter.

I decided that it was kinder to have her PTS than to risk her suffering even more should the hock go when I wasn'r around to do something about it promptly.

It is always hard to lose a horse and even harder to make the decision to have one PTS.


----------



## morgan48 (14 November 2011)

hey folks just letting ya all know that amberman is home now back in his stable and doing really well xx


----------



## pines of rome (14 November 2011)

Great news, so happy for you!


----------



## michellelou (15 November 2011)

Hi There,

My horse has just gone through the same thing, he got kicked in the field and two weeks later was crippling lame. We rushed him to Somerford where he was operated on due to an infection in the bone and bursa. After three months of box rest and multitude of antibiotics he has been allowed out to the field with a cautious all clear.

My advice is if you have the money stick at it may like mine take allot of money,time and patience to clear. I have heard excellent things about Simon Constable so you seem to be in the best hands.

hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## JBW (15 November 2011)

morgan48 said:



			Thanks everyone amber man is doing really well we don't know Wat we would have done without the fantastic vet who has literally saved his life .. Simon constable  is the vet and hope you all agree he has done a fantastic job and saved our big man .. .qhen the other one just have up on him
		
Click to expand...

I have only just seen this thread and I am so happy to see there was a positive outcome!

Can you please let Simon know how happy you have been with his practice? He was my vet when I was a child and I spent a lot of time with him when I was a vet student - he's great and couldn't recommend him enough. Now as a qualified vet I know what it is like, and people are all too ready to tell you when they are unhappy but people rarely let you know when you've done a good job.

Hope your horse continues to improve and is soon back to normal.


----------



## cptrayes (15 November 2011)

morgan48 said:



			hey folks just letting ya all know that amberman is home now back in his stable and doing really well xx
		
Click to expand...

What brilliant news!


----------



## Amymay (16 November 2011)

morgan48 said:



			hey folks just letting ya all know that amberman is home now back in his stable and doing really well xx
		
Click to expand...

Have been following this thread.

Really happy for you that there has been a positive outcome


----------

